# Kanadische Tauwürmer nachzüchten???



## Daywalker (5. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Kann es sein, das sich die kanadischen Tauwürmer in unseren Breiten nicht vermehren, bzw das diese Würmer impotent sind???

Ich habe mit Ende Mai mal 80 kanadische Tauwürmer bei meinen Händler besorgt und die im Garten ausgesetzt Zwecks Nachzucht aber leider hab ich feststellen müssen, das das rein gar nix genützt hat, denn irgendwie sind jetzt genauso wenig Würmer im Garten wie vorher (liegt an 2 Generationen von Anglern in der Familie  )
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr da was wisst

c ya

und Petri Heil

DAYWALKER


----------



## The_Duke (5. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Daywalker!

Bevor ich mir hier die Finger wund schreibe, klick mal diesen Link an:
http://www.sportfischerclub-echzell.de/wurmzucht.php

Hier wirst du lesen, daß die Tauwürmer keine schnellwachsenden Sexualprotze sind. 
Ich wollte selbst mal die Viecher nachzüchten, bin dann aber davon abgekommen, weil zu aufwändig und ich zu ungeduldig bin


----------



## muddyliz (5. Oktober 2003)

Tauwurmzucht lohnt nicht, die wachsen einfach zu langsam.
Probier's doch mal mit Mistwurmzucht, die lohnt:
An einem schattigen Platz im Garten legst du auf den Boden ein engmaschiges Drahtnetz (damit keine Wühlmäuse durchkommen) und stellst darauf einen handelsüblichen Komposter (Plastik). Jetzt sammelst du Gartenabfälle und Laub (möglichst trocken lagern). Hast du genug Abfälle, dann häckselst du sie und gibst sie in den Komposter, immer abwechselnd ca.15 cm Abfälle und ca. 5 cm Mist (Rind oder Pferd, nicht vom Schwein). Die Abfälle beim Einfüllen gleich befeuchten. Innerhalb der nächsten Tage wird der so vorbehandelte Kompost 50-60 °C heiß, das tötet alle Unkrautsamen ab. Achtung: In 5-10 cm Tiefe verbrennst du dir bereits die Finger !!! Falls der Kompost zu trocken werden sollte, musst du ihn ab und zu (selten) anfeuchten. Nach etwa 1/2 Jahr hast du dann jede Menge Kompostwürmer, die sitzen v.a. im Mist.
Wenn du die Gartenabfälle unzerkleinert und nach und nach in den Komposter gibst, zersetzen sie sich nur langsam und du erreichst nicht die nötige Rotte-Temperatur.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Daywalker (5. Oktober 2003)

hmm,
danke für die Antworten, aber was mich interessieren würde, ist
ob diese Importwürmer impotent sind, da wenn man sie genauer
betrachtet sowas wie ein kleiner Schnitt am Geschlechtsorgan durchgeführt wurde.
Denn bei denen die ich immer kaufe (sind von Grebenstein) ist das so.
Darum ja auch meine Frage weil ich bis jetzt ja noch keine annehmbaren Ergebnisse erzielte

c ya


----------



## Brummel (5. Oktober 2003)

@Daywalker,

erstmal willkommen hier, Du glaubst doch wohl nicht allen Ernstes, daß jeder einzelne kan. Taui zuerst mit einem aufwendigen chirurgischen Eingriff "entmannt" wird, bevor er die Einreise-Genehmigung erhält?!
Füttere die Tierchen doch mal mit Selleriesalat, soll Wunder wirken!
Falls Du es doch ernst meinst, empfehle ich Dir die Tips von Muddy, denn Tauwürmer zu züchten ist meiner jetzigen Kenntnis nach entweder ziemlich schwierig, gar nicht möglich oder mit unvertretbarem Aufwand verbunden.

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## Allroundangler (5. Oktober 2003)

Hi
Also bei mir ziehen die Tauis eigentlich hab so ne große Styroporbox und die mit Garten Erde gefüllt und die selber gefangen Tauis rein und die Kanadischen auch dazu und hab jetzt beim Würmer raus sammeln auch kleine Würmer entdeckt.
Und zu futtern bekommen die ab und an Kaffeesatz.


----------



## Brummel (5. Oktober 2003)

@Allroundangler,

da würde mich mal interessieren, wie groß Deine Styroporbox ist, wo die aufgestellt ist und welche Mengen an Futter (Kaffeesatz, Salatblätter usw.)  Du einsetzt.
Ich habe schon einige Versuche mit entsprechenden Wurmkisten  (nach verschiedenen Anleitungen aus dem Internet) hinter mir, durfte mich aber noch nie über Tauwurm-Nachwuchs freuen.
Mit normalen Rotwürmern, Mistwürmern usw. klappt das anstandslos, aber eben nich mit Tauwürmern. Da jetzt bald wieder die Quappen-Saison anfängt und die Tauis ziemlich teuer sind, hab ich grösstes Interesse an dem Thema.


Gruß  Brummel


----------



## thymallus (5. Oktober 2003)

auch bei den "Tauwürmern",die bei uns vorkommen, handelt es sich um mindestens ein Dutzend Arten, die nur vom Fachmann zu unterscheiden sind, die aber sehr engee ökologische Nischen besetzen.Wenn Du also Tauwürmer in Deinen Garten setzt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß Du gerade den erwischst, dem in Deinem Garten PH-Wert und Nahrungsangebot passen,minimal. Aus der Tatsache, daß in Deinem Garten die Würmer nicht von Natur aus vorkommen, ergiebt sich schon mit ziemlicher Sicherheit, daß den Würmern dort irgendetwas nicht paßt.Fazit:
Rotwürmer im Kompost züchten geht-Tauwürmer züchten ist ein Hauptberuf mit viel Knowhow und aufwendigen Anlagen.

gruß thymallus#h


----------



## Brummel (5. Oktober 2003)

@thymallus,

meine Rede, und leider auch meine Erfahrung, trotzdem bin ich für jeden neuen Tip in punkto Tauwurmzucht dankbar.

Brummel


----------



## Daywalker (5. Oktober 2003)

hmm,
naja war  ja nur ne Vermutung weil alle an ihrem Geschlechtsteil
so eine Art verheilten Schnitt hatten...
PS: Im meinem Garten gibts Tauwürmer nur wurden die wie oben schon erwähnt von meinem Vater und mir schon ziemlich dezimiert...

c ya


----------



## Allroundangler (5. Oktober 2003)

Die Kiste ist ca. 1m lang 30-40cm breit und hoch auch so ca. 40cm
Erde ist ca 10-15cm(die Erde ist bestimmt schon 2 Jahre da drinen) drinen oben in dem Deckel hab ich nen paar Löcher reingestochen und dann mir so Fliegengitter Zeugs abgeklebt. Und wenn die Erde schon ziehmlich trocken ist kipp ich ein bisschen Leitungswasser drauf.
Zu Futtern bekommen die Würmer alle 1 1/2- 2 Monate mal halt so ne Ladung Kaffeesatz für eine Maschienen Füllung.
Die Temperatur ist eignetlich ziehmlich stabil das Jahr über.
Und wenn dann mal nen paar Würmer brauch grab ich mit nem alten Löffel nach ihnen hatte vorher nen Holzbrett aber da hab ich ein paar mal welche auseinander getrennt.
Schade das ich keine Digi-Cam habe sonst würde ich ein paar Fotos machen und einstellen.......


----------



## muddyliz (5. Oktober 2003)

@ Daywalker:
Ob du männliche oder weibliche Tauwürmer vor dir hast kannst du ganz leicht feststellen: Du musst nur die Ringe/ Segmente vor dem gelben Ring zählen. Männchen haben 32 Ringe, Weibchen 33 Ringe vor dem gelben Ring.
Nein, das war nur Spaß, Regenwürmer sind Zwitter. Aber vor Jahren hab' ich mal einen Angler damit drangekriegt und der versuchte, bei einem zappelnden Wurm die Segmente vor dem Ring zu zählen. Hat natürlich nicht geklappt, aber der hat vielleicht geflucht !!!
Der Schlitz im Ring ist die weibliche Geschlechtsöffnung. Einige Segmente weiter vorn liegen die männlichen Geschlechtsorgane. Bei der Paarung legen sich die Würmer in 69er-Stellung so, dass die männliche auf die weibliche Geschlechtsöffnung passt, und dann besamen sie sich gegenseitig.
Schau doch mal nach unter http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/sonstige.htm#wurm2 vielleicht hilft das dir weiter.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## wiedi (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind Würmer Zwitter. Sie überleben auch eine Teilung, aus jedem Stück wird wieder ein vollständiger Wurm wenn die Umgebung ok ist. 
Zucht ist wohl sehr schwerig , im Winter gehen sie je nach Boden 2-4 Meter in die Erde .


----------



## hardliner (9. Oktober 2003)

Hier mal ein kleiner Tipp:

Wenn Ihr Tauwürmer braucht, geht mal vor die Haustür.
Jeder von Euch hat dort eine Strasse:
Die Strasse hat alle 100 Meter Regeneinläufe.
In jedem dieser Regeneinläufe befindet sich ein Eimer.
In diesem Eimer sammelt sich Sand und Laub, das über das Jahr dort hineingespült wird.
Nehmt mal den Eimer hinaus und kippt ihn in eine Schubkarre.
Ihr werdet erstaunt sein, wie viele Würmer in dem Eimer zu finden sind!
:m :m :m :m :m


----------



## Müdertom (24. Dezember 2003)

Ich züchte und verkaufe seit einiger Zeit Denrobenas, Laubwürmer und Mistwürmer. Tauwürmer die ich zum Verkauf anbiete, sammle ich Nachts auf meinen Wiesengrundstücken und hältere sie im Keller. An der Tauwurmzucht haben sich die Profs. und Docs. schon die Zähne ausgebissen. Würde man die Tauwürmer gewerblich züchten, müsste einer davon etwa 5 € kosten. Im eigenen Garten ist es natürlich hervorragend, dauert aber eine Zeit lang, bis sich die Würmer dem Boden angepasst haben. Es kann mich sehr gerne jeder anschreiben und ich antworte ausführlich


----------



## Woowa (18. April 2008)

*AW: Kanadische Tauwürmer nachzüchten???*

Das Tauwurm züchten nicht einfach ist habe ich auch gelesen,
bevor ich vor 2 Wochen meine Wurmtonne gebaut habe.

Jedoch habe ich mir gedacht, z.B. die kanadischen Tauwürmer,
die beim Angeln übrig bleiben auch in die Tonne zu geben,
damit ich sie beim nächsten Angeln wieder rausholen kann.

Dazu natürlich noch Mistwürmer.

Geht das oder kommen die sich in die "Quere" ?


----------



## Pikepauly (18. April 2008)

*AW: Kanadische Tauwürmer nachzüchten???*

Das geht, die Kanadischen fressen keine Mistwürmer und sind sowieso frigide!


----------

